# Ok...probably a stupid question...



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

In the opinion of the local diesel experts here, does letting your CTD idle for several minutes to warm up on cold days/nights affect the sensors? Is it a bad thing to do considering the emission issues associated with this car?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> In the opinion of the local diesel experts here, does letting your CTD idle for several minutes to warm up on cold days/nights affect the sensors? Is it a bad thing to do considering the emission issues associated with this car?


Letting a diesel idle for too long is never good for it, no matter what type of engine it is or what type of car/truck it's in. However, it needs to be warmed up before you head out with it. I let mine idle for about 5 minutes in the morning when it was extremely cold last winter (-20 or lower Celsius).


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I rarely let it idle long. I prefer to start let it run for maybe 30 seconds, then get going albeit slower throttle. Mine is in garage so this morning it was 47 in garage when it was 22 outside. When it sits at work I don't let it idle, don't see any point really. 20,700 miles no emissions issues yet, fingers crossed.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

After turning the key, I'm in gear and rolling within seconds. I do take it easy on the throttle though. Where I live in a subdivision, it is easy to loaf along until I get to a larger road where I have to go faster. Besides, the dogs like sticking their heads out the open windows when I'm going slow. One dog out each side.


----------



## Just Rick (Jun 23, 2015)

As Long as you have good oil pressure,once started,just don't hammer the motor until it gets to normal operating temp.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure if it applies to the Cruze or not, probably does, but when I had my 2007 Jeep Grand Cherokee diesel, it said something in the owners manual about not letting them idle cold due to incomplete combustion and fuel getting into the oil.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I never really let mine idle for more than 30-45 seconds if it is real cold out. I just wasn't sure if extended idling was hard on the sensors.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I remote start mine quite frequently, mainly just to defrost the windows and such. 80k miles and no issues thus far.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When the temps start dropping into the 20s in the morning, my wife will remote start the CTD for about 5 min or so to warm it up a bit.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The owners manual recommends letting the diesel idle actually. I let mine idle frequently, I always remote start it. I do not notice any issues from it. As long as you are regularly changing your oil it won't matter.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

The diesel with remote start idles for 10 mins I think and then shuts off.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Aranarth said:


> The diesel with remote start idles for 10 mins I think and then shuts off.


Yes, that is the automatic shut off. I believe that is typical of most cars.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

One possible problem with warming the engine by idling it is that while the engine may be warm, the transmission and wheel bearings are not. A driver may then drive faster than the cold lubricants can handle. Warming everything up at once prevents this.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I keep my car in a heated garage, so I am more interested in what damage, if any, idling does to the sensors of the emission system.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Letting a diesel idle for too long is never good for it, no matter what type of engine it is or what type of car/truck it's in. However, it needs to be warmed up before you head out with it. I let mine idle for about 5 minutes in the morning when it was extremely cold last winter (-20 or lower Celsius).


does not need to be warmed up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> I keep my car in a heated garage, so I am more interested in what damage, if any, idling does to the sensors of the emission system.


My only direct feedback to this is that one day early on in my ownership, I started my car on e very cold winter day (close to zero) and pretty much immediately got stuck in gridlock traffic. I kept it idling for 2 hours and the temp gauge never moved. I never had any sensor issues related to that.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

That was likely due to the methods Chrysler was dealing with emissions at the time... If I remember correctly at least on the Dodge Ram Diesel Trucks they were not using DEF and were basically overfueling to clean the DPF which lead to rising oil levels since a lot of fuel washed down the cylinder walls...


diesel said:


> Not sure if it applies to the Cruze or not, probably does, but when I had my 2007 Jeep Grand Cherokee diesel, it said something in the owners manual about not letting them idle cold due to incomplete combustion and fuel getting into the oil.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

:wink:No such thing as a stupid question. Only stupid answers.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

sailurman said:


> :wink:No such thing as a stupid question. Only stupid answers.


Such statements always challenge my competitive spirit. :1poke:


----------

